# wild camp or campsite between rabat and casablanca?



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, does anyone have any info for a stopover between rabat and casablanca? all the best sean


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Take a look at link above this box Desert Detours, we went last year with them, had a great time, poss its Meknes your looking for, but they do have maps showing stop overs and sites..


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Seanoo,
We stopped at Temara Plage (just south of Rabat and N:33.90115, W:6.99774 in February last year. This was by the sea and adjacent to a restaurant which was pretty good. The downside was the litter and the kids parked up till late playing crap music on their car radios and dogs barking in protest. The "guardian" who had charged us a modest sum to park had scarpered so wasn't around to maintain calm! But for a one night stand it was OK.

If you look at the map there is a small coast road at that point and I guess there would be other possibilities on that stretch.

When are you going?

Cheers,
David.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

There's Mohammedia - Camping L'Ocean Blue, off Route 222 33 44.24N 07 19.45W; Camping Oubaha Plage 33 43.70N 07 20.16W; Camping Les Mimosas 33 43.71N 07 20.20W; Camping Said 33 43.52N 07 20.22W

or Skirat - Camping Les Gambusias off Route 322 33 53.22N 07 00.74W (expensive?)/Camping Rose-Marie Route 322 33 53.34N 07 00.80W; 

or Temara - Camping Les Sablettes 33 55.52N 06 57.56W.

(I think Route 222 may have become 322 on maps in recent years.)

We're off in January after Portugal. As a matter of interest, have you managed to get any Algeciras/Ceuta ferry ticket costs yet? The websites I've tried stop at Jan 10th. Ray Smith has indicated that tickets have been as high as 600E!


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks for the info hmh and normanb. hmh we are going over on tuesday to ceuta. norman , i have been down to algeciras to check prices and for motorhome ,2 adults, towcar its €240 return. last year i paid €220 so not bad, regards sean


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

That's very useful Sean, thank you. 

I guess that's the price at the ticket office rather than the little man behind the dumpster in the Lidl car park just off the motorway!


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi norman, it was carlos behind the lidls that i got the price from! cheers sean


----------

